# [gelöst2] - Lautstärke-Sondertasten

## LuxJux

Der [url=https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xfce#Volume keys]Wiki-Beitrag[/url] war nicht sehr hilfreich.

Muß das noch irgendwo anders eingetragen werden ?Last edited by LuxJux on Wed Aug 01, 2018 10:34 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## franzf

Was genau ist dein Problem?

Tauchen die Media-Keys nicht auf? Passiert einfach nichts?

Pulseaudio oder nicht? (laut link braucht es unterschiedliche Pakete)

uswusf.

Du kannst mal schauen, ob du in xev ein "XF86AudioRaiseVolume" getriggert bekommst.

----------

## LuxJux

Bin nach doc vorgegangen. Mehrere Pakete gibt es nicht. Nicht in portage, nur  xfce-extra/xfce4-volumed-pulse

OK, tudor gibts noch.

```
root #emerge --ask xfce-extra/xfce4-volumed-pulse
```

 *Quote:*   

> Run xfce4-keyboard-settings to bind the following keys:
> 
>     volume up button: amixer set Master 5%+
> 
>     volume down button: amixer set Master 5%-
> ...

 

Daraufhin öffnete sich die Tastatursteurung und <amixer set Master 5%+> wurde eingetragen.

"Bitte drücken sie nun die Taste für den Befehl" 

Volume +

Keine Fehlermeldung, der Eintrag wird in die Tastaturbelegung eingetragen und angezeigt.

Funktioniert leider nicht.

P.S.: Hardware ist in Ordnung. Mit Win/Calc funktioniert der Knopf

P.S.2: Die Knöpfe Media und www funktionieren ebenfalls nicht.

Der Knopf e-mail möchte nun ein Programm installieren. Funktioniert also soweit schonmalLast edited by LuxJux on Fri Jul 20, 2018 10:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Wenn es eingetragen wird scheint die Taste ja zu funktionieren.

Ein Blick mit xev auf den erzeugten KeySym schadet trotzdem nicht.

Hm. Willst du denn den alsa- oder den pulse-volumed?

Gibt es evtl. schon einen existierenden Kurzbefehl, der mit VolumeUp getriggert wird, der allerdings nicht funktioniert?

----------

## LuxJux

Ausgabe von xev

Volume +

```

FocusOut event, serial 37, synthetic NO, window 0x4000001,

    mode NotifyGrab, detail NotifyAncestor

FocusIn event, serial 37, synthetic NO, window 0x4000001,

    mode NotifyUngrab, detail NotifyAncestor

KeymapNotify event, serial 37, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  4294967210 0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

```

Volume -

```

FocusOut event, serial 37, synthetic NO, window 0x4000001,

    mode NotifyGrab, detail NotifyAncestor

FocusIn event, serial 37, synthetic NO, window 0x4000001,

    mode NotifyUngrab, detail NotifyAncestor

KeymapNotify event, serial 37, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  2   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0 

```

----------------------

```
plasma ~ # emerge -av  xfce-extra/xfce4-volumed

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "xfce-extra/xfce4-volumed".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: xfce-extra/xfce4-volumed-pulse, xfce-extra/xfce4-vala, xfce-extra/xfce4-dict?

plasma ~ # 

```

--------------------

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Gibt es evtl. schon einen existierenden Kurzbefehl, der mit VolumeUp getriggert wird, der allerdings nicht funktioniert?

 

Dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen

----------

## franzf

Das heißt der hier letzte Eintrag fehlt bei dir komplett?

```
FocusOut event, serial 40, synthetic NO, window 0x3e00001,

    mode NotifyGrab, detail NotifyAncestor

FocusIn event, serial 40, synthetic NO, window 0x3e00001,

    mode NotifyUngrab, detail NotifyAncestor

KeymapNotify event, serial 40, synthetic NO, window 0x0,

    keys:  2   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   4   

           0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   

KeyRelease event, serial 40, synthetic NO, window 0x3e00001,

    root 0xf7, subw 0x0, time 20053144, (-884,-157), root:(763,394),

    state 0x10, keycode 122 (keysym 0x1008ff11, XF86AudioLowerVolume), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

Das ist komisch. Wenn es unter Windows und Calculate Linux funktioniert wird es nicht die Tastatur sein.

Welchen input-driver verwendest du unter Calc und welchen unter Gentoo?

Welches Tastatur-Layout (incl. Variante) ist eingestellt?

Mehr fällt mir nicht ein, vielleicht kann da noch jemand anderes nachbohren.

----------

## LuxJux

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das heißt der hier letzte Eintrag fehlt bei dir komplett?

 

Yup, das fehlt.

Ansonsten war es eine stage3-Intallation. Dann noch xfce4 , Seamonkey und vlc.

Nachgefragt; Sollte das als root oder als benutzer eingestellt werden ?

--------------

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Welches Tastatur-Layout (incl. Variante) ist eingestellt?

 

```

plasma ~ # eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   de_DE

  [3]   de_DE@euro

  [4]   de_DE.iso88591

  [5]   de_DE.iso885915@euro

  [6]   de_DE.utf8 *

  [7]   POSIX

  [ ]   (free form)

plasma ~ # 

```

----------

## franzf

Das ist deine locale. Keyboard-Layout wird entweder unter /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d eingestellt (als root) oder über die Einstellungen deines Desktop Environment (als user). Wahrscheinlich in xfce über xfce-settings, aber vielleicht verwendest du auch xfce-xkb-plugin.

Der input-driver wird in Gentoo über make.conf -> INPUT_DEVICES konfiguriert. Ich verwende evdev.

----------

## LuxJux

make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse"
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20opengl.conf

```
Section "Files"

EndSection

```

------------------

Da wird morgen ein Blick drauf geworfen

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wahrscheinlich in xfce über xfce-settings, aber vielleicht verwendest du auch xfce-xkb-plugin.

 

----------

## franzf

Hast du zufällig steam installiert?

https://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?309157-keyboard-libinput-problem-some-keys-not-working

Du kannst auch versuchen, ob ein Umstellen von libinput auf evdev eine Lösung ist. Einfach make.conf anpassen (INPUT_DEVICE) und emerge -uDN @world laufen lassen.

X neu starten und du solltest mit evdev unterwegs sein.

Nachtrag: keyboard und mouse solltest du mit evdev und libinput eigentlich streichen können. Vielleicht reicht das bereits - k.A. ob sich keyboard und libinput irgendwie in die Quere kommen.

Also

```
INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"
```

und falls das nicht geht auf evdev umschalten.

(vorher schauen ob nicht steam der Schuldige ist)

----------

## LuxJux

Make.conf update

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

Steam ist nicht installiert

--------------------------

Ganz großes Danke für die Hilfe. Thema gelöst

----------

## LuxJux

Eigentlich hatte das funktioniert. Nun aber nicht mehr.

Muß das nochmal rauskramen. 

Volume(Minus)Knopf funktioniert einwandfrei.

Volume(Plus)Knopf funktioniert nicht mehr. Gestern hatte der aber funktioniert.

Auch nach 5x mal neustarten funktioniert der +Knopf nicht mehr.

Edit: Noch mal neu gestartet. Jetzt funktioniert der +Knopf wieder.

Wird schon einen Grund haben, warum das so ist

----------

## LuxJux

Möglicherweise wegen emerge update (18 Pakete to go)

Dann gibt es eine 20 sek. Wartezeit bis der Knopf funktioniert. (bei 100% Auslastung)

Ohne .......funktioniert der sofort.

Werde das in Zukunft weiter verfolgen, ob dies damit zusammenhängt.

----------

## LuxJux

Zeitverzögerung - Sondertasten Lautstärke 20-40 Sekunden.

Wäre das ein eigenes Thema wert, oder hier weiter ?

----------

